# Stabilized buckeye burl with abw cap



## haddenhailers (Apr 27, 2014)

Got this one knocked out today. Stabilized buckeye burl with African Blackwood cap on on the barrel. Let me know what y'all think! Sold it on Facebook earlier to a friend in Texas. 

Andrew

Reactions: EyeCandy! 12


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 27, 2014)

That thing is absolutely Gorgeous, Andrew. Very well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 27, 2014)

It is a beauty alright. Great job.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 27, 2014)

How is the gray stripe done?


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 27, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> How is the gray stripe done?


Gray stripe? You mean the one that runs down the length of the call? That's just the horizon light shining off of it. Took the picture shortly before dark. 

Thanks everybody!

Andrew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 27, 2014)

Amazing work! Your finish is spotless!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 27, 2014)

haddenhailers said:


> Gray stripe? You mean the one that runs down the length of the call? That's just the horizon light shining off of it. Took the picture shortly before dark.
> 
> Thanks everybody!
> 
> Andrew


10-4 couldn't quite make it out whether you had incorporated a faint hazed gray stripe into your logo or was it your incredible finish reflecting the entire horizon back at us

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 27, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> 10-4 couldn't quite make it out whether you had incorporated a faint hazed gray stripe into your logo or was it your incredible finish reflecting the entire horizon back at us


Yeah and honestly I never noticed it lol. But thanks for giving me props on my finish! 

Thanks

Andrew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice piece of buckeye there !!! Beautiful call Too !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Apr 27, 2014)

Andrew another great looking call!!!!

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks guys! That piece of wood has been staring at me for a couple weeks and I just had to get it done so I could sleep at night!

Andrew


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 28, 2014)

You don't make anything ugly do you?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 28, 2014)

Well I guess if that is the best you can do it isn't bad. Keep trying Andrew you will get the hang of it. Oh and I have to hate you again that call is umm Wow!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 28, 2014)

Great looking call! 
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 28, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> You don't make anything ugly do you?


I don't show any of the ugly ones lol. But thank you sir!

Andrew

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 28, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> Well I guess if that is the best you can do it isn't bad. Keep trying Andrew you will get the hang of it. Oh and I have to hate you again that call is umm Wow!



Sometimes you just go keep trying!

Check out my video on youtube and if you have questions feel free to give me a shout!

thanks, Andrew


----------



## Tclem (Apr 28, 2014)

It's about time we ban him from here so I can post some of my junk and not feel bad.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 28, 2014)

Tclem said:


> It's about time we ban him from here so I can post some of my junk and not feel bad.


Tony some of those pens you've been making recently have been out of the park! Sure makes my little quackers look like crap in my opinion!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 28, 2014)

Andrew I subscribed I will get over to YT and watch them. If you have time you can take a look at what I have up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 28, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> Andrew I subscribed I will get over to YT and watch them. If you have time you can take a look at what I have up.


Tom what are you listed as? Or like one of the videos I may be able to follow you that way.


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 28, 2014)

haddenhailers said:


> Tom what are you listed as? Or like one of the videos I may be able to follow you that way.


My channel is Following Ghost here is the link https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnoe_8ZoLnRG3gKj5cITn1A


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 28, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> My channel is Following Ghost here is the link https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnoe_8ZoLnRG3gKj5cITn1A


Done sir! I'll check it out!


----------



## N & N Waterfowl (Apr 28, 2014)

Awesome!!!! The use of ABW as an accent is a perfect touch.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 28, 2014)

N & N Waterfowl said:


> Awesome!!!! The use of ABW as an accent is a perfect touch.


I appreciate it! I had the barrel done for a few days while I pondered about putting a small cap on the insert. Eventually I asked some from friends that are call makers and they pushed me just to finish it without the second cap.


----------

